# great dane owners!!



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

hey 

after serious talking with my mum and dad we have been thinking about getting a great dane. i would just like to know what your thoughts are on these dogs and perhaps some pics of yours. please do not give me "THEY ARE A VERY BIG DOG" as this will be no problem as we had an english mastiff but he died about two years ago soo we know what it is like to have a huge dog lol so just some advise and pictures please folks : victory:

thanks


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

someone on here sellignone atthe moe - she is finding it very difficult and sad... soo maybe help her out..STUNNING too.


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> someone on here sellignone atthe moe - she is finding it very difficult and sad... soo maybe help her out..STUNNING too.


i have seen it ... she loves thta dog aswell don't she i was soooo shocked to see it for sale but we are not 100% ready yet and she is to far away aswell and you need to be 100% ready for big dogs trust me lol


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

bump!!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Friend of mine used to have 2, a rescue called Bentley and one they got from a pup called Sam.
Lovely big dogs, although Sam was a bit of a handful. 
Although they are big they are quite slender so overall sizewise prob not much between a Dane and a Mastiff.
As with all big dogs they don't live for that long relative to other dogs. 
But anyway, the two I knew were lovely beasts(if you don't mind the slobbering which you'll be used to if you've had a mastiff anyway), especially Bentley.


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

lol well talk of slobber well we was in a vets and slobber was running there was alot of people and you know the rest :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I currently have an 8yr old mastiff although due to health problems we have to keep her lean so she looks more like a X Dane.

I have been told the Danes can be a bit more 'protective' than a mastiff and this can make them a bit more of a handful.
More of a 'one man dog' so I've been told.

As far as I've seen Libby is a well adjusted little thing, pardon the description but she's still a baby, you'd be doing well to find anything that wasn't a pup as well behaved as her.
It's often better to travel for a dog you can be sure of of than to 'look local'.

I'm travelling 7hrs for a dog after the New Year because he's a dopey wuss according to his current owner.

Good luck in your search but it would be great if you all decided to give Libby a chance!!!!!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

well what can i say about danes...the first 2 years with a Great Dane pup can be a nightmare but fun as well! bear in mind by 6 months old theyre HUGE but still act like a clumsy excited puppy. All i would say is do not underestimate the work that has to be put into a dog that can end up weighing more than you AND be taller on its back legs. But if youre willing to put the time and effort in and dont really mind having things broken you'll end up with an amazing dog. 
they are fun, loyal, protective (although its all mouth really. most dane owners know all they do is bark) and they are an absolute joy to own. 
Another thing to consider is their lifespan. at 3 years old my dog Blue is middle aged really! their sheer size usually means their hearts cant last very long but in my opinion its a small price to pay. 
Heres a couple of pics of my boy;
















in this pic hes only about a year old and still acted like a puppy. I think at that age it was the most frustrating time. hes brilliant now though! 








This is him now. Hes definately calmer!


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

wow your dane is lovely and yer we know about the short life expectancy it was the same with our masstiff he died whe he wqas about 10 so not to bad really but yer i reckon a dane will be in the household very soon lol can't wait for all the fun and broken things to start lol


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

declanjr said:


> wow your dane is lovely and yer we know about the short life expectancy it was the same with our masstiff he died whe he wqas about 10 so not to bad really but yer i reckon a dane will be in the household very soon lol can't wait for all the fun and broken things to start lol


 
10yrs old is a damn good age for a Mastiff!!!!!

I was told when my gorl was only 5motnhs she wouldn't see 4yrs old due to her health problems.
As I said she's 8yrs old now but looks ancient.
I think I'll be lucky to get another whole year with her now.
I've not let her get to the massive size of your usual mastiff, as advised by the vet, or she would be long gone by now.

This shows how old she looks.










And how she looks like a X Dane. Honest she is a Mastiff.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Blue is GORGEOUS!!!!! A harlequin dane is my dream dog, but the OH keeps saying they are too big for our house. BAH! *lol*


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I want a harlequin dane too! Always have! But I dont think I could cope with a dog that size lol!


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

ahhh your mastiff is beautiful makes me miss mine :blush: well i think my mum is coming round to me and me dads way of seeing things lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> I want a harlequin dane too! Always have! But I dont think I could cope with a dog that size lol!


I keep telling the OH that female danes don't get _THAT _big! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

i saw this post http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotics-classifieds/78183-libby-my-great-dane.html


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

I will post pics later great danes are the best!!! big dogs and there tails OUCH! but sooo sweet n dopey I lve my Harley boo  my bfs bossy has just had puppies a pic is on the classifieds but i got loads of the babies sooo gorgous getting a handfull now but they look up at u n u melt inside heehee theyre keeping 2 of the pups they love th dogs that much 4 great danes tho! rather them than me  ill stick to my wee pom and ma lab lol but i would reckomend themtheyre sooo lovely


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

my harley boo


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

Bossy (mummy)


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

and lastly a couple of the babies


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

awwww gorgeous!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I NEED the yawning pup!!!!!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

aw lovely pups! cant get enough of Dane pups, theyre the cutest things ever!


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

the yawning ones name is China aint she gorgous? shes my favourite! has been from day 1  she takes after her daddy lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

China needs to come live here and harrass the cats! *nods*


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

if u think u can afford her come get her


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Not only that, but I am not allowed a puppy (or dog)... And the hubby insists our house is too small for a dane!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Tell him its something else and they don't grow very big.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've told him female danes stay relatively small... He doesn't fall for it. And he's already seen the pics of her (he gets nervous when he hears me going "awww") *lol*


----------



## iguanaman2442 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi well we brought Rosie (aka libby) and she is great very playfull.
Just a few things to remember 
1.Great danes should not be given to much exercise as they can tire very quickly
2.Boystrus(sp) playing should be kept to a minimum because of thier long legs ie they can do damage to themselfs very easily 
3.There could always be a very large vets bill just around the corner in to the higher thousands
4.Feeding costs 
5.The space you have available 
6.And the damage they could do if they wanted to do 
Thats all i can think of at the min its late and im at work (somebody help lol)

Aslong as you can meet al these points and many more yeah go for it they are really great dogs.
I will post some pics of Rosie tomorrow 

Rob


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

yes, when theyre pups they shouldnt be given a large amount of exercise because of their growth plates but after they stop growing (around 2 yrs old) the exercise should go up. I give my dane at least 2 miles a day. if you dont tire them out you get tortured for the rest of the day just like any other dog. 
Also, nutrition is a VITAL thing in dane pups. if the right feeding isnt given they get awful problems with their feet amongst other things. (something i saw just recently with a pup i rescued). 
and a great bit of advice i was given by our dogs breeder. a small mistake turns into a BIG mistake so training is vitally important. 
thats about all i can think of atm. lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thought I would join in on this thread having recently taken on a Dane puppy :2thumb:.

Dillian (aka Dill the Dog/Dane) is just 17 weeks old & a real handful, no trouble just full of life - how the heck do you contain the boystrousness of a Dane puppy :lol2:. 

Dill was a gift to me by his breeders (my frineds) as he was born blind, so a special boy that needed extra understanding! As I had recently lost my 17yr old Parson Russel & she was blind, my frineds asked if I would take on Dill. I looked into the care & special requirements a Dane needed before acceoting their kind offer.

He has been with me now since early december & its as if he has always been here; I could not ask for a more loving companion & one that learns quite quickly = although NO still needs a little work :lol2:.

Anyway, as people always want photos, here are a couple of him taken recently = the one shows him with one of my baby African Grey parrots = he has to get used to parrots as I breed them


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aw he's beautiful!

crikey he looks good with the african grey already :shock: my dog lady won't even tolerate the rats on her (not even the 9 week babies!)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He is stunning!!! I don't think I could have resisted that face if it was offered to me!!! *lol*


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

aww he looks soooo cute specially in that last picture :flrt: i love great danes theyre like the BFG of the dog world :flrt:


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

*our dane*

Our dane came from G.D.A boston lincs , he was 18months old & stone deaf, Sherman is a blue merle 12 stone . We have had him 5yrs . Its always worth contacting rescues as they sometimes have puppies needing homes. Sorry cant do pics . The slobber is awsome but the smells he produces are eye watering!!:crazy:


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


>


OMG lol, how :censor: cute is that face!! Blind yet still knows when to pose for the camera.
I'd love a Dane but my Border Collie X Lurcher has got more then enough legs for me to handle lol. 

I wish my dog would pose like that, He does sometimes, I'll have to dig out the pictures and post them.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> I wish my dog would pose like that, He does sometimes, I'll have to dig out the pictures and post them.


:lol2::lol2::lol2: it takes MANY shots to get 1 good photo of Dill the dog as he just wont sit still, but at only 19 weeks (last Sunday) he is full of Puppppy puppppy Powerrrrrrrrr :crazy:

He had his first official social engagement last night - he was invited out to celebrate Chinese New Year & they even gave him his own fortune cookies : victory:


----------

